# Half Life 2 saved game location



## gamerman0203

Ok, so I'm trying to transfer my Half Life 2 saved game over to my new system, but I have one problem....

I can't find it.

Does anyone know where Half Life 2 stores saved game files?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gamerman0203

ok, never mind.....I should have just googled the right phrase....

program files/steam/steamapps/[steamusername]/half life 2/hl2/SAVE

incase anyone else was wondering.


----------



## Brycery91

Thanks, i had the same problem.


----------

